# 4th Mass Air Flow Sensor. What gives?



## mauryfrench (Dec 1, 2017)

Good day everyone. 

Few months ago, I had a Mas Air Flow Sensor code. Changed the sensor. lasted a couple of weeks, and got the code again. I drove it a couple of months with the code, then took to the mechanic. They changed the sensor again with a higher quality MAF sensor. Lasted about a week; code came back. Took it back to the Mechanic, they did some research and put in a genuine Nissan MAF sensor. Lasted about a week and it is coding again. 

What gives? I have read a few posts that suggest I have to take it to Nissan and have the ECM reprogrammed. Is that true? Or do you have other ideas? Leaving it at the mechanics for a couple of days at a time is getting old. 

Thanks
Maury


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Make sure the charging system is working correctly. A properly working charging system puts out about 13.2 to 15.0 volts, but this is a general spec. and the factory service manual should be referenced for the correct charging system voltage specifications for a particular vehicle. A battery should have a static charge of 12.2-12.6 volts. If a battery is not good, the charging system may not be able to charge properly. When a charging system is not charging, or overcharging, a lot of "strange" things can occur. It's not uncommon to see a multiple of stored trouble codes in the ECM memory. So, whenever a car is setting a multiple of trouble codes, idling funny or stalling, or anything out of the "norm," test the charging system before you start pulling hairs!

Here are some other possible causes:
- Harness or connectors could have oxidation on the pins.
- EVAP control system pressure sensor could be marginal.
- Intake air temperature sensor could be marginal.
- Marginal ground point connections. Check for tightness and oxidation. There are two of them. #1 - Body ground (view with front wheel RH and fender protector RH removed). #2 - Body ground near washer tank and fuse box.


----------



## mauryfrench (Dec 1, 2017)

Thanks, Rogoman. I will start on the checklist this weekend.


----------



## nissanguy3 (Jun 23, 2017)

I see this is from 2017. I've been having the same issue. Service engine soon light comes on and I can almost depend on it to be the mass air sensor. I cleaned the original (2012 Nissan Sentra-base model) a few times through last May, then bought and installed a new one- a Hitachi MAF0031. The Service soon light came on yesterday. Got the code checked at Auto Zone and, sure enough. Cleaned it and reinstalled. Just had a tune up three weeks ago, so the air filter's new.


----------



## nissanguy3 (Jun 23, 2017)

In addition, I don't notice any roughness or hesitation signaling this problem.


----------



## mauryfrench (Dec 1, 2017)

Nissanguy3, 

The ultimate solution for mine was a reflash of the ECM. Some will say the dealer has to do it; my hometown shop has a service that comes in and does it by appointment. Cost me $175. 

Good luck,

Maury


----------



## nissanguy3 (Jun 23, 2017)

Much thanks, Maury!


----------

